

Steve Wozniak First in Line for iPhone 4S - azal
http://www.nbcbayarea.com/blogs/press-here/Steve-Wozniak-First-in-Line-for-iPhone-4S-131816808.html

======
brk
I like Woz, but his "everyman" schtick for new product releases is getting
kind of old.

He's got connections to Apple, I don't think anyone would begrudge him getting
a pre-release unit, or having one held for him, etc.

~~~
azal
I guess he just enjoys the 'High' of being first in line for a new Apple
product.

